# Missing Elle



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry Lorie. I so hate this awful disease. Please come back to this board and share your memories of her with us, it will help. Too many of us have experienced this and know exactly how you are feeling.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, we lost Ginny after leaving her at the emergency vet, and I too wish I had never done it, but we can only play the cards that we are dealt, and at the time it was the right thing to do. Sadly, this awful disease seems to get a hold on our loved ones so quickly that we do not realise that they are so ill.

I'm sure in time you will remember Elle with a smile, stick around you will find so much help and support at this tough time as sadly so many of us have been through this.

Run free and sleep softly Elle


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. 

Run softly at the bridge sweet Elle.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Elle. I can tell that she was loved very much. Please share some photos of her with us when you are ready, we'd love to see her!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Lorie I am so sorry for your loss of Elle. At seven years old she was just beginning her life. 
And I understand how you feel about wishing you had not left her there but that is hindsight. You did not know what the problem was and it was by far best for her to be at the clinic in case something happened, they would have been right there to help her. Please try not to blame yourself, you only did what was in Elle's best interest and she knows that. 
Here is a link to a website that has helped me at times like this to deal with the emotions. I hope you and yours can find some comfort in it.
http://www.sonic.net/dana/shelter/memories/star.html

Rest well and play hard again while you wait for your family to meet you there Sweet Elle.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry for your very sudden loss of Elle. My heart breaks for you, as I know how much you loved her. You did what you felt was best for her, and I am so sorry it turned out the way it did...but it is not your fault. Elle knew how much you loved her...and that is what is important. Rest in peace beautiful, sweet Elle. This horrible disease has taken far to many of our beautiful babies. I am just so sorry for your pain.


----------



## loveelle (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts-I will look for her star tonight. It is making it worse that I have regrets about the last days of her life. It really is such a deep physical pain-my only solace is that I had forgotten how horrible it felt with Birdie-so in time I suppose the same will be true of Elle. I have a german shepard named Chip that just keeps looking for her too. She has left a giant hole in our family.
lorie


----------



## loveelle (Nov 9, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Awww what a pretty girl. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## loveelle (Nov 9, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## loveelle (Nov 9, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a beautiful girl and I am so sorry you lost her to that terrible disease. Never second guess yourself, you did what you thought was best for her and hope that they could help. She is smiling down on you and telling all the other animals at the bridge what a great family she had and all the happy memories. We have all been in your shoes with losing a beloved friend. I lost my Beau in August at 13 years. It was the hardest thing but I knew in my heart of hearts it was for the best for him even if it broke my heart and one day we would get to see each other again.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Know that you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## KCN (Oct 14, 2009)

I am so sorry that you lost your sweet Elle so suddenly. I am also going through this now, and am second guessing everything, but I am sure she knew you were trying your best to help her. They know. I think they also decide not to put us through a long and painful process so they sometimes leave us quickly, and we just have to know that their suffering wasn't long.....even though it breaks our hearts.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So sorry. She was a beautiful girl who looked like she loved life, especially while having a toy in her mouth...even while little brother is sitting on her too. As hard as these days are, as you know, they do get better.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lorie*

Lorie

I am so very sorry about your beautiful Ellie.
You will see her at the Rainbow Bridge and will find much loving support here, for we have all had to go through losing our beloved pets.

Glad you are here.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Gosh Im so very sorry......love your girl's sugar-faced smile!
Be gentle on yourself....as usual, Hank's post was so well said....


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers. May you find comfort from the happy memories.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a beautiful girl Elle was. I am so very sorry for your loss. Please dont second guess yourself...you did what you thought was best for your girl. She knows that you love her. She is waiting at the Rainbow Bridge with all of our sweet angel goldens. Again, I am so very sorry,. xxoo


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Ellie. Please don't blame yourself, you did what you thought what was best with the information given to you. 

You will find many shoulders to lean on here. Most of us have experienced the loss of a pet and know your heartbreak. Share some pictures with us when you can.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I know how heartbreaking it is to lose a loving, sweet doggie.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. Do not second guess yourself, it is what we all would have done in the hope of making her better. I don't think it was the stress dear, I think it was the weakness from the disease.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

I lost a golden 3 years ago (almost to the day, Nov. 7, 2006 I believe) to liver cancer. He was fine on the weekend, but nauseated on Monday. Blood tests showed elevated liver values and X-ray showed a liver mass.
they kept him until Wednesday at which time we knew it was terminal and I brought him home thinking I would have some time with him.

He went downhill very fast and was PTS that Saturday. Cancer can take them very quickly and leaving her at the hospital seemed the best idea at the time. the time frame is the same as Elle's - Monday to Saturday and from fine to gone.

As heartbreaking as that was, I was glad chance didn't feel bad or suffer for long and I hope you can begin to feel that way about Elle.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is hard I do understand, I lost mine a month ago. Mine too was cancer. She had been diagnosed we were just helping her have as good a time as we could for as long as we could. 

Elle knows you loved her and did all you could, even the ultimate sacrifice which is the ultimate display of love. She is still with you, in your quiet moments she will be there. 

Sorry you found us after Elle. We are here for you, we want you to still share stories and pictures, if it is not too hard. We will be here for you. 

Ann


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss she was a beautiful girl.
I lost my Sadie leaving her at the vet hospital we had to rush her there but if i had known i would have stayed with her i kissed her goodbye and see you in the morning which i never did.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry to read of the loss of your beautiful Elle. It's so very painful to lose them in any manner and as you so rightly put it - a deep physical pain! I too found this forum after the loss of my Meg (who I was so blessed to have for 15 glorious years) and after nearly 2 years I am still here sharing in the wonderful world of goldens. So as others say, stick around as we would love to hear her life events and see more pics of her, Chip too of course!
RIP beautiful Elle.


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Two years ago we lost two dogs and in between we lost both of our fathers. I grieved for the dogs harder and longer because the fathers were expected. My Sadie (1/2 golden 1/2 basset) was fine, but started losing her sight on Thursday. My vet was on vacation so we made an appointment for Monday and kept her next to us thinking we could help her. By Sunday she started convulsing and we had to send her to the bridge to end the pain. The emergency vet said that she probably had brain cancer and the tumor caused the blindness and seizures. Sam (basset) lasted a few months before he passed in his sleep. He was never the same without her. You are in my prayers and, yes, I hate leaving them anywhere overnight.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. She was so young. Try to find some peace with all the good memories you had with her.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost your Elle so soon. I know the second guessing only make your loss worst. Please know that Elle knows that her mommy did what seemed to be the best for her at the time. I'm sorry that this is such an awful time for your family. Big hugs to you.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

I read here, everyday, but I rarely ever post. I just had to say that I am so very sorry for your loss. And she was so pretty. You did the best you could, and your dog knows this. Don't beat yourself up over it. Your dog knows what your intentions were, and that she was loved, and that is what matters. Again, I'm so very sorry for you and your family.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Lori, sorry for the sadness you are feeling in losing your beautiful Elle, you were doing what you believe was right for her, in trying to find out why she was sick, she would know that you really loved her. I hope when your pain and emptiness subsides you may like to share with us some photos of Elle and this sometimes can help you thru your grieving , that it how I came to find this forum when I too lost my best friend Jessie.


----------

